# Return to Royal Cinque Ports Monday 23rd February.



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2014)

Just throwing it out there to see who might be interested.
Green fee is Â£65.00 for 18 holes, teeing off around 11am.
Might possibly be a chance of a two day trip with a game the following morning at Royal St Georges for those that wanted it.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 15, 2014)

Yes please :thup: 

If you're organising, I've got a rider! 

The weather must be good, cold & wind is ok but no rain. 

I'd like to play better this time, and I'd like delores' better looking sister to caddy for me.

I heard granny is available so you're covered


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds good to me.:thup:


----------



## PieMan (Dec 15, 2014)

Sounds good.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

Def interested but as late a tee time as possible would be good so I can travel down in the morning to save on a hotel. Merv is also interested  :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

I'm not sure - got a lot of golf in March and it's close to the wife's Bday so will say no


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'm not sure - got a lot of golf in March and it's close to the wife's Bday so will say no
		
Click to expand...

Dolly will be disappointed, I could tell she had the hots for you


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 15, 2014)

drive4show said:



			Dolly will be disappointed, I could tell she had the hots for you  

Click to expand...

She's only human :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			She's only blind in one eye
		
Click to expand...

You must have been standing on her bad side


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 15, 2014)

Count me in, sounds like a plan.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2014)

Day after my wedding anniversary mmmmm sure she wouldn't mind ......... !


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Day after my wedding anniversary mmmmm sure she wouldn't mind ......... !
		
Click to expand...

 Do you celebrate the 'day after' ?


----------



## User20205 (Dec 15, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Day after my wedding anniversary mmmmm sure she wouldn't mind ......... !
		
Click to expand...

Maybe you should bring her.....might stop your roving eye


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 15, 2014)

therod said:



			Maybe you should bring her.....might stop your roving eye 

Click to expand...


Will it stop his roving hip????


----------



## chrisd (Dec 15, 2014)

richart said:



			Do you celebrate the 'day after' ?

Click to expand...

Of course I don't, but it's hard to hit a ball while you're sobbing!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 15, 2014)

If we are looking to stay over & add RSG on the Tuesday I could be interested.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 15, 2014)

Stick me down again, i'll have earnt a days holiday by then!


----------



## Oxfordcomma (Dec 15, 2014)

Blue in Munich said:



			If we are looking to stay over & add RSG on the Tuesday I could be interested.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. From the other side of London it's too far for a single round no matter how great the course (and it really was great, wasn't it!). Has anyone had a chance to contact RSG? I would offer to take that on myself but right now we're just too busy at work for me to be putting my hand up, 10:00 on a Monday night and I've only just finished :angry:


----------



## richart (Dec 15, 2014)

Royal St Georges need full payment up front, and their refund policies are fairly strict as well. I would have been happy to arrange a fourball like I did for Littlestone, but if we are going to have a decent size group I will let someone else take it on. Already got meets at Blackmoor, a trip to Ireland, the Open and H4H's next year.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

Have the following "interested" at the moment.
If RSG is out for the Tuesday, couldn't something be arranged at somewhere else like Littlestone, Princes etc. either on the Tuesday or the Sunday?

*1.   SMIFFY
2.   SANDY
3.   THEROD
4.   RICHART
5.   PIEMAN
6.   DRIVE4SHOW
7.   SWINGALOT
8.   CHRISD
9.   BLUEINMUNICH
10. SAINTHACKER
11. OXFORDCOMMA*


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Have the following "interested" at the moment.
If RSG is out for the Tuesday, couldn't something be arranged at somewhere else like Littlestone, Princes etc. either on the Tuesday or the Sunday?

*1.   SMIFFY
2.   SANDY
3.   THEROD
4.   RICHART
5.   PIEMAN
6.   DRIVE4SHOW
7.   SWINGALOT
8.   CHRISD
9.   BLUEINMUNICH
10. SAINTHACKER
11. OXFORDCOMMA*

Click to expand...

I'm interested as well if RSG is on and don't mind organising that.

Just spoke to them though and only two tee times available that day. They are holding them til 5 January.

Are people up for that? It's not a society booking so is Â£80 for golf only


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

wookie said:



			I'm interested as well if RSG is on and don't mind organising that.

Just spoke to them though and only two tee times available that day. They are holding them til 5 January.

Are people up for that? It's not a society booking so is Â£80 for golf only
		
Click to expand...

 Yes I would be up for that. Too long a trip for just one days golf.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

richart said:



			Too long a trip for just one days golf.
		
Click to expand...

Blackmoor is quite a trek for me too, but I do it for a true friend.










When is Paul Nash next playing there??


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Blackmoor is quite a trek for me too, but I do it for a true friend.










When is Paul Nash next playing there??


Click to expand...

 RCP is nearly 3 hours, but happy to make the trip for two games.:thup:

Slasher has gone very quiet.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 16, 2014)

richart said:



			Slasher has gone very quiet.

Click to expand...

It's amazing what a good drubbing does.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 16, 2014)

wookie said:



			I'm interested as well if RSG is on and don't mind organising that.

Just spoke to them though and only two tee times available that day. They are holding them til 5 January.

Are people up for that? It's not a society booking so is Â£80 for golf only
		
Click to expand...

I'm definitely up for that.  Might be up for if the second game was Littlestone, but I have to confess to being no fan of Princes, wouldn't be keen if that was the second course.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2014)

Smiffy said:



*1.   SMIFFY
2.   SANDY
3.   THEROD
4.   RICHART
5.   PIEMAN
6.   DRIVE4SHOW
7.   SWINGALOT
8.   CHRISD
9.   BLUEINMUNICH
10. SAINTHACKER
11. OXFORDCOMMA*

Click to expand...

Is Sandy standing in for Dolly then?


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 16, 2014)

If there is a space free , I could think about it?


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Dec 16, 2014)

Im in to make 3 four balls


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 16, 2014)

Thank god you two have volunteered as that empty slot was giving me itchy fingers !!


----------



## Swingalot (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep could be up for the Tuesday game as well, but will need to double check that if that option is a goer? RSG @ Â£80 sounds ok, but also happy with the other options mentioned.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 16, 2014)

I reckon I'd do Tuesday too but couldn't do the Sunday


----------



## richart (Dec 16, 2014)

I am assuming there is no limit to number of players to RCP, but we can only get eight on at St Georges ?


----------



## wookie (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			I am assuming there is no limit to number of players to RCP, but we can only get eight on at St Georges ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, unfortunately they only had two tee times at St Georges available so maximum of 8.

If its 100% that more than that want to play the next day then I guess somewhere else would have to be looked at for those interested.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			I am assuming there is no limit to number of players to RCP, but we can only get eight on at St Georges ?
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had a reply from RCP yet Rich, but I did indicate to them that it might be a similar number to last Monday so hopefully they will allocate me 5 tee off times. If they do, we will have room for up to 20 players again. If I haven't heard anything from them by the end of the week, I will maybe phone up and enquire. Will let you know as soon as I hear anything concrete.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 17, 2014)

murphthemog said:



			If there is a space free , I could think about it?
		
Click to expand...

If you've not played RCP before Chris, you're in for a treat.
I'd say it was one of the best courses I've played.
Beautiful condition, and you won't believe the humps and hollows on the fairways.
Just got to pray that the wind doesn't blow.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I haven't had a reply from RCP yet Rich, but I did indicate to them that it might be a similar number to last Monday so hopefully they will allocate me 5 tee off times. If they do, we will have room for up to 20 players again. If I haven't heard anything from them by the end of the week, I will maybe phone up and enquire. Will let you know as soon as I hear anything concrete.
Rob
		
Click to expand...


Get ready with the phone!

Great course but poor communicators, I emailed them several times re the forum meet, they rarely answered at all and didn't answer most of the questions I asked. I mailed them after the meet to thank them and asked about any further deal for another meet and I still haven't had a reply!

If you phone Laura Smith is the contact I had.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Get ready with the phone!

Great course but poor communicators, I emailed them several times re the forum meet, they rarely answered at all and didn't answer most of the questions I asked. I mailed them after the meet to thank them and asked about any further deal for another meet and I still haven't had a reply!

If you phone Laura Smith is the contact I had.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Chris. Golf is cancelled today so I will ring later.
How difficult was it to negotiate the food in with the green fee mate?


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Cheers Chris. Golf is cancelled today so I will ring later.
How difficult was it to negotiate the food in with the green fee mate?
		
Click to expand...

No problem but they forgot during some conversations, I made sure that I emailed the deal as it was constructed at every stage and all was ok.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm up for Tuesday too gents. Happy with RSG or littlestone. Unless someone wants to try for Rye


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2014)

therod said:



			Unless someone wants to try for Rye 

Click to expand...

Fat chance I'd say. They don't want guests, much less pay and players!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Fat chance I'd say. They don't want guests, much less pay and players!
		
Click to expand...

I'll drop the secretary a line, the only problem is I believe it's 2 balls only and Â£100 a round.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2014)

I've been promised a round there in the next few weeks as a guest in a 3 ball. I played their artisans course many years ago and the main course looked pretty good, but not a RCP!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've been promised a round there in the next few weeks as a guest in a 3 ball. I played their artisans course many years ago and the main course looked pretty good, but not a RCP!
		
Click to expand...

Its Â£125 a round or Â£60 for foresomes 

seems a non starter. 

I'm definitely up for tues though.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 17, 2014)

therod said:



			Its Â£125 a round or Â£60 for foresomes 

seems a non starter. 

I'm definitely up for tues though.
		
Click to expand...

You don't pay a green fee as such, you open an account for the day which includes golf, food, drink etc then like true gentlemen you settle said account at the end of the day. 

I had my butler pay mine as I don't carry cash......so vulgar. Mine was 135 guineas including the famous lunch and a round on both courses.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			I am assuming there is no limit to number of players to RCP, but we can only get eight on at St Georges ?
		
Click to expand...




Smiffy said:



			I haven't had a reply from RCP yet Rich, but I did indicate to them that it might be a similar number to last Monday so hopefully they will allocate me 5 tee off times. If they do, we will have room for up to 20 players again. If I haven't heard anything from them by the end of the week, I will maybe phone up and enquire. Will let you know as soon as I hear anything concrete.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

I'll only be able to make it on the Monday so count me out of RSG or wherever you end up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			I've been promised a round there in the next few weeks as a guest in a 3 ball. I played their artisans course many years ago and the main course looked pretty good, but not a RCP!
		
Click to expand...

Don't dismiss it too quickly Chris, I was fortunate enough to play it annually for about 16 years and loved it.  The 4th is a cracker and Bernard Darwin's quote about the hardest shot at Rye being the second shots at the par threes isn't far from the truth.


----------



## PieMan (Dec 17, 2014)

I'd happily play the day before at Littlestone if that can be arranged.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

wookie said:



			I'm interested as well if RSG is on and don't mind organising that.

Just spoke to them though and only two tee times available that day. They are holding them til 5 January.

Are people up for that? It's not a society booking so is Â£80 for golf only
		
Click to expand...

 Have we got 8 for RSG on the Tuesday,24th ?

Wookie
Richart


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Have we got 8 for RSG on the Tuesday,24th ?

Wookie
Richart
		
Click to expand...

If I'm in then I'm in for both days!


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wookie
Richart
Therod :thup:

Unless you and chris wanna take on me and Gordon foresomes@ rye, loser picks up the tab.


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

therod said:



			Wookie
Richart
Therod :thup:

Unless you and chris wanna take on me and Gordon foresomes@ rye, loser picks up the tab.

Click to expand...

 I'm not playing foursomes partnering Chris. Wild and grumpy not a good combination.


----------



## User20205 (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			I'm not playing foursomes partnering Chris. Wild and grumpy not a good combination.

Click to expand...

I get your point, that does sound like a proper days golf though. 18 holes foresomes followed by lunch, with a quick 2 ball in the PM. If only I had 3 mates to go with 

That's a different thread though!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 17, 2014)

1st four ball for RSG;

Wookie
Richart
Therod :thup:
Blue in Munich

ne:


----------



## Region3 (Dec 17, 2014)

Is either RCP or RSG full up yet?

If not can I sign up please


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Is either RCP or RSG full up yet?

If not can I sign up please 

Click to expand...

 There should be spaces at both Gary. Smiffy is waiting to hear if we can have 20 spaces at RCP, and we have 8 spaces at RSG's.


----------



## LIG (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			There should be spaces at both Gary. Smiffy is waiting to hear if we can have 20 spaces at RCP, and we have 8 spaces at RSG's.
		
Click to expand...

RCP and RSG - If there's room for another little one then "Yes please!"


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			I'm not playing foursomes partnering Chris. Wild and grumpy not a good combination.

Click to expand...

Don't put yourself down Rich!


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

chrisd said:



			Don't put yourself down Rich!
		
Click to expand...

 Are you wild or grumpy ?




or both.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Are you wild or grumpy ?




or both.

Click to expand...

........... or neither! :lol:


----------



## PieMan (Dec 17, 2014)

Put me down for RSG as well! :thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 18, 2014)

I couldn't get hold of anyone at RCP yesterday but will try phoning again today.
One thing is for sure. If we do go down there again I am definitely taking my camera with me.
I still can't get over those humps and hollows!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 18, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			I couldn't get hold of anyone at RCP yesterday but will try phoning again today.
One thing is for sure. If we do go down there again I am definitely taking my camera with me.
*I still can't get over those humps and hollows!*

Click to expand...

Would that be an age thing Smiffy?  A 4x4 might be more use than a cameraâ€¦â€¦


----------



## wookie (Dec 18, 2014)

richart said:



			There should be spaces at both Gary. Smiffy is waiting to hear if we can have 20 spaces at RCP, and we have 8 spaces at RSG's.
		
Click to expand...

Have started a new thread for RSG as there seems to be over 8 interested and 7 confirmed from a quick scan of this thread.


----------



## LIG (Dec 18, 2014)

wookie said:



			Have started a new thread for RSG as there seems to be over 8 interested and 7 confirmed from a quick scan of this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Are there any other options for Tuesday if RSG can't accommodate us all? 
Not sure I'm willing to go over 3 hours of rush hour traffic round the m25 and 3 back for a single round! :mmm:


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

LIG said:



			Are there any other options for Tuesday if RSG can't accommodate us all? 
Not sure I'm willing to go over 3 hours of rush hour traffic round the m25 and 3 back for a single round! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

Might sound silly, but if NOWHERE else half decent can accommodate you, what about a 2nd round at RCP the following day?
It's certainly not a course I'd get bored with playing


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

By the way, having great difficulty getting hold of somebody at RCP. Rang all day yesterday, no answer.
When it was eventually answered (about 4.30pm) I was told that the person I needed to speak to wasn't around!
Will try again today.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

Tee is now booked from 11.00am on Monday 23rd February.
5 tee slots in all, so enough room for 20 players.
Same deal as last time, Â£65.00 to include coffee/bacon rolls on arrival and a two course meal afterwards.
I will be asking for Â£30.00 deposit as Chris did for the last meet, but won't need this until just into the New Year.
So game on!!
Rob


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

LIG said:



			Are there any other options for Tuesday if RSG can't accommodate us all? 
Not sure I'm willing to go over 3 hours of rush hour traffic round the m25 and 3 back for a single round! :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

 Princes and Littlestone. Pieman played Princes recently so can comment on that course. Littlestone was excellent, and well worth the extra drive.


----------



## Region3 (Dec 19, 2014)

Region3 said:



			Is either RCP or RSG full up yet?

If not can I sign up please 

Click to expand...

Please scrap my interest as I see RSG is full. Sorry.


----------



## wookie (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice one Smiffy


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

I think I have the following interested in Royal Cinque Ports.
If I have made a mistake, please let me know!


*1.   SMIFFY
2.   SANDY
3.   THEROD
4.   RICHART
5.   PIEMAN
6.   DRIVE4SHOW
7.   SWINGALOT
8.   CHRISD
9.   BLUEINMUNICH
10. SAINTHACKER
11. OXFORDCOMMA
12. WOOKIE
13. MURPHTHEMOG
14. TOPOFTHEFLOP
15. LIG*


----------



## LIG (Dec 19, 2014)

Smiffy said:



			Might sound silly, but if NOWHERE else half decent can accommodate you, what about a 2nd round at RCP the following day?
It's certainly not a course I'd get bored with playing


Click to expand...

Good idea, Rob, :thup: but that would be 2 balls only. Could be an option if nothing else rears its head!  

Anyone played Princes at this time of year - I have heard it isn't the best.
Can anyone suggest an alternative venue for a round on Tuesday?
Or are there any members willing to sign a guest in on the Sunday (22nd Feb)?


----------



## richart (Dec 19, 2014)

richart said:



			Princes and Littlestone. Pieman played Princes recently so can comment on that course. Littlestone was excellent, and well worth the extra drive.
		
Click to expand...




LIG said:



			Good idea, Rob, :thup: but that would be 2 balls only. Could be an option if nothing else rears its head!  

Anyone played Princes at this time of year - I have heard it isn't the best.
Can anyone suggest an alternative venue for a round on Tuesday?
Or are there any members willing to sign a guest in on the Sunday (22nd Feb)?
		
Click to expand...

 See above.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2014)

LIG said:



			Good idea, Rob, :thup: but that would be 2 balls only. Could be an option if nothing else rears its head!  

Anyone played Princes at this time of year - I have heard it isn't the best.
Can anyone suggest an alternative venue for a round on Tuesday?
Or are there any members willing to sign a guest in on the Sunday (22nd Feb)?
		
Click to expand...


I concur with Rich - Littlestone


----------



## PieMan (Dec 19, 2014)

LIG said:



			Anyone played Princes at this time of year - I have heard it
		
Click to expand...

Yes played Princes day before RCP. I really enjoyed it and the courses (Shore and Dunes) were actually in good nick - greens were very good albeit not as good as RCP. However didn't think it was worth the Â£60 green fee as both courses looked very 'tired' in terms of up-keep compared to RCP. They are undertaking a fair bit of work there though on a couple of the holes which will no doubt be good. I actually would like to go back in the spring or summer.

On the plus side, we had no-one in front or behind us so really was millionaires golf.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 19, 2014)

Please put me down for the Monday smiffy!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 19, 2014)

cookelad said:



			please put me down for the monday smiffy!
		
Click to expand...

*1.   Smiffy
2.   Sandy
3.   Therod
4.   Richart
5.   Pieman
6.   Drive4show
7.   Swingalot
8.   Chrisd
9.   Blueinmunich
10. Sainthacker
11. Oxfordcomma
12. Wookie
13. Murphthemog
14. Topoftheflop
15. Lig
16. Cookelad*


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 20, 2014)

Prince's is playing nicely at the moment....Â£140 (Â£35 each) for a 4-ball and includes a meal after.


----------



## LIG (Dec 21, 2014)

SammmeBee said:



			Prince's is playing nicely at the moment....Â£140 (Â£35 each) for a 4-ball and includes a meal after.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad deal that, SB!:thup:


Right then! 

Anyone who is interested in playing Princes on Tuesday 24th Feb 2015 state your interest here. 
If there's enough for a 4ball I'll call them tomorrow morning to see what we can get and start a new thread.

Edit: 'pologies for the thread hijack, Smiffy.


----------



## LIG (Dec 22, 2014)

^  Just me then.   (Where's the Crying into your Coffee smiley when you need one?)


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 23, 2014)

Sadly Pieman has had to pull out so the list now looks like this.
As I have provisionally booked for 20 players, there are still plenty of spaces left if you want to come along....

*1.   Smiffy
2.   Sandy
3.   Therod
4.   Richart
5.   Cookelad
6.   Drive4show
7.   Swingalot
8.   Chrisd
9.   Blueinmunich
10. Sainthacker
11. Oxfordcomma
12. Wookie
13. Murphthemog
14. Topoftheflop
15. Lig*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just had these offers through from Princes... Just FYI as you're all planning another visit and liked RCP so much. 

Package 1: Princeâ€™s, Royal Cinque Ports and Royal St. Georgeâ€™s

    2 Nights Lodge Accommodation (Twin Occupancy)
    A la Carte Breakfast served in The Brasserie on the Bay
    18 Holes at each Open Championship venue (Tee Times TBC)
    1 Course Dinner served in The Lodge at Princeâ€™s each evening

for Â£299.00 per person

Package 2: Princeâ€™s and Royal St. Georgeâ€™s

    1 Night Lodge Accommodation (Twin Occupancy)
    A la Carte Breakfast served in The Brasserie on the Bay
    18 Holes at each Open Championship venue (Tee Times TBC)
    1 Course Dinner served in The Lodge at Princeâ€™s

for Â£189.00 per person

Package 3: Princeâ€™s and Royal Cinque Ports

    1 Night Lodge Accommodation (Twin Occupancy)
    A la Carte Breakfast served in The Brasserie on the Bay
    18 Holes at each Open Championship venue (Tee Times TBC)
    1 Course Dinner served in The Lodge at Princeâ€™s

for Â£169.00 per person

The Lodges are superb accommodation and the food their is brilliant. 

Package 1 looks like the best one to go for.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 3, 2015)

To firm this booking with the club I am going to need deposits (Â£30.00) from everybody fairly soon.
I will PM all those on the above list with payment details over the course of the week-end.
Still some spaces for those that would like to come along.
Cheers
Rob
:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2015)

Everybody has now been sent a PM with payment details, except "Wookie" as his box is full up!
Your earliest responses would be appreciated lads.
Cheers
Rob


----------



## wookie (Jan 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Everybody has now been sent a PM with payment details, except "Wookie" as his box is full up!
Your earliest responses would be appreciated lads.
Cheers
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Cleared Rob - will do payment first thing tomorrow when I pop to office.  Cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 4, 2015)

wookie said:



			Cleared Rob - will do payment first thing tomorrow when I pop to office.  Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Cheers ears


----------



## Sandy (Jan 4, 2015)

SammmeBee said:



			Prince's is playing nicely at the moment....Â£140 (Â£35 each) for a 4-ball and includes a meal after.
		
Click to expand...

Princes is really nice - greens not as good as RCP but at Â£35 each very good value with the meal. I'm off there for a quick nine right nowâ€¦


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 4, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Everybody has now been sent a PM with payment details, except "Wookie" as his box is full up!
Your earliest responses would be appreciated lads.
Cheers
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Sent Rob, thanks for organising.


----------



## User20205 (Jan 4, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Sent Rob, thanks for organising.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, thanks poppet !!


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 5, 2015)

All done Rob, thanks for organising.

Have you booked the Cooden weather for RCP as well please?


----------



## golfdub (Jan 5, 2015)

Still spare space to play RCP on the Monday ? if so how much ?
I played princess last Monday and it was in superb condition so if rcp is even close to that then I want in, also its another course knocked of my wanting to play list


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 5, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Still spare space to play RCP on the Monday ? if so how much ?
I played princess last Monday and it was in superb condition so if rcp is even close to that then I want in, also its another course knocked of my wanting to play list 

Click to expand...

Still plenty of spaces.
Â£65.00 to include coffee/bacon roll on arrival and 2 course meal afterwards.


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 5, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Still spare space to play RCP on the Monday ? if so how much ?
I played princess last Monday and it was in superb condition so if rcp is even close to that then I want in, also its another course knocked of my wanting to play list 

Click to expand...

Believe me when I say RCP is worth a trip and IMO is on a different level to Princes (which I also rate, but this is different gravy)


----------



## heronsghyll (Jan 5, 2015)

Rob, just to confirm I am in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## golfdub (Jan 5, 2015)

What time 1st booked for Smithy ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2015)

golfdub said:



			What time 1st booked for Smithy ?
		
Click to expand...

I have the tee reserved from 11am


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2015)

heronsghyll said:



			Rob, just to confirm I am in. Looking forward to it!
		
Click to expand...

PM sent Dave

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy
2 Murph
3 Swingalot
4 TheRod
5 BlueinMunich*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			Have you booked the Cooden weather for RCP as well please?
		
Click to expand...

That would be nice wouldn't it?
But unfortunately I don't think it will be likely towards the end of February


----------



## golfdub (Jan 6, 2015)

im in, can you send me you bank details please


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2015)

golfdub said:



			im in, can you send me you bank details please
		
Click to expand...

Sending you a PM now


----------



## heronsghyll (Jan 6, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Just had these offers through from Princes... Just FYI as you're all planning another visit and liked RCP so much. 

Package 1: Princeâ€™s, Royal Cinque Ports and Royal St. Georgeâ€™s

    2 Nights Lodge Accommodation (Twin Occupancy)
    A la Carte Breakfast served in The Brasserie on the Bay
    18 Holes at each Open Championship venue (Tee Times TBC)
    1 Course Dinner served in The Lodge at Princeâ€™s each evening

for Â£299.00 per person

Package 2: Princeâ€™s and Royal St. Georgeâ€™s

    1 Night Lodge Accommodation (Twin Occupancy)
    A la Carte Breakfast served in The Brasserie on the Bay
    18 Holes at each Open Championship venue (Tee Times TBC)
    1 Course Dinner served in The Lodge at Princeâ€™s

for Â£189.00 per person

Package 3: Princeâ€™s and Royal Cinque Ports

    1 Night Lodge Accommodation (Twin Occupancy)
    A la Carte Breakfast served in The Brasserie on the Bay
    18 Holes at each Open Championship venue (Tee Times TBC)
    1 Course Dinner served in The Lodge at Princeâ€™s

for Â£169.00 per person

The Lodges are superb accommodation and the food their is brilliant. 

Package 1 looks like the best one to go for.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible for you to send me a link as to where this offer is published?  It looks very good and I might take up the offer, but need to know who to contact?  Is it the Pro or secretary at Princes?  Thanks....


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 6, 2015)

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy
2 Murph
3 Swingalot
4 TheRod
5 BlueinMunich
6 Heronsghyll
*


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 6, 2015)

Days holiday successfully booked, dosh should be with you now. Cheers!


----------



## cookelad (Jan 6, 2015)

Smiffy, I've not had a PM and I've possibly got a guest who'd be interested if there's space for non-forumers!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2015)

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy
2 Murph
3 Swingalot
4 TheRod
5 BlueinMunich
6 Heronsghyll
7 Sainthacker
8 Richart*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 7, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Smiffy, I've not had a PM and I've possibly got a guest who'd be interested if there's space for non-forumers!
		
Click to expand...


Don't know what happened there mate. I thought I'd sent them all out!
Have sent you a new PM with details and yes, there are spaces available. I have booked for 20 players so plenty of room
Just need to know names obviously!
Rob


----------



## wookie (Jan 7, 2015)

You should get mine today Rob - thanks for organising


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2015)

wookie said:



			You should get mine today Rob - thanks for organising
		
Click to expand...

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy
2 Murph
3 Swingalot
4 TheRod
5 BlueinMunich
6 Heronsghyll
7 Sainthacker
8 Richart
9 Wookie*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 8, 2015)

Still got plenty of spaces available if anybody else would like to come along.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Jan 8, 2015)

Smiffy, I comeback from holiday on the 19th so if i've got any money left and there is a space I will tag on if thats ok? I'm sure someone will drop out last minute. I just can't commit now as I don't know if a week in Vegas is going to bankrupt me or not!


----------



## Swingalot (Jan 8, 2015)

mashleyR7 said:



			Smiffy, I comeback from holiday on the 19th so if i've got any money left and there is a space I will tag on if thats ok? I'm sure someone will drop out last minute. I just can't commit now as I don't know if a week in Vegas is going to bankrupt me or not!
		
Click to expand...

mate if you come back from Vegas with any money you have left too early.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2015)

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy
2 Murph
3 Swingalot
4 TheRod
5 BlueinMunich
6 Heronsghyll
7 Sainthacker
8 Richart
9 Wookie
10 Topoftheflop
11 Golfdub*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 9, 2015)

Am going to contact Royal Cinque Ports today and send off the deposits, will cut down the amount to tee times I need from 20 to 16 which still leaves 5 places available if anyone else wants to come along.
Rob


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sorry to have had to pull out of the RCP meet but HID has now booked our 40th wedding anniversary trip and, understandably, i won't be back in time to make the trip to Deal. Really sorry Rob!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'm sorry to have had to pull out of the RCP meet but HID has now booked our 40th wedding anniversary trip and, understandably, i won't be back in time to make the trip to Deal. Really sorry Rob!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry that you can't make it Chris but obviously you have to keep HID happy!!
Plenty of chances in the future to get back there mate
Rob


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2015)

chrisd said:



			I'm sorry to have had to pull out of the RCP meet but HID has now booked our 40th wedding anniversary trip and, understandably, i won't be back in time to make the trip to Deal. Really sorry Rob!
		
Click to expand...

I don't know , excuses excuses. You're a grown man. Man up.

Congrats though. To the Mrs!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			I don't know , excuses excuses. You're a grown man. Man up.

Congrats though. To the Mrs!
		
Click to expand...

I tried everything Chris ........   I even cried, but the vicar still made me say "I do" !


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 16, 2015)

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy (Â£30)
2 Murph (Â£30)
3 Swingalot ** (Â£30)**
4 TheRod ** (Â£30)**
5 BlueinMunich ** (Â£30)**
6 Heronsghyll ** (Â£30)**
7 Sainthacker ** (Â£30)**
8 Richart ** (Â£30)**
9 Wookie ** (Â£30)**
10 Topoftheflop ** (Â£30)**
11 Golfdub ** (Â£30)**
12 Cookelad (Paid Â£35.00)
13 Cookelads mate (Paid Â£35.00)


Would anybody else like to come along????
Rob*


----------



## cookelad (Jan 16, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy (Â£30)
2 Murph (Â£30)
3 Swingalot ** (Â£30)**
4 TheRod ** (Â£30)**
5 BlueinMunich ** (Â£30)**
6 Heronsghyll ** (Â£30)**
7 Sainthacker ** (Â£30)**
8 Richart ** (Â£30)**
9 Wookie ** (Â£30)**
10 Topoftheflop ** (Â£30)**
11 Golfdub ** (Â£30)**
12 Cookelad (Paid Â£35.00)
13 Cookelads mate (Paid Â£35.00)


Would anybody else like to come along????
Rob*

Click to expand...

Technically my mate paid Â£40

Edit - and within seconds my mate tells me he's got a meeting he can't get out of that day so can't make it! 

Shall I just give him Â£40 back and only bring beer tokens with me on the day?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 17, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Shall I just give him Â£40 back and only bring beer tokens with me on the day?
		
Click to expand...

I think that would be best Geezer. Have altered the list below to show this....

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy (Â£30)
2 Murph (Â£30)
3 Swingalot **(Â£30)**
4 TheRod **(Â£30)**
5 BlueinMunich **(Â£30)**
6 Heronsghyll **(Â£30)**
7 Sainthacker **(Â£30)**
8 Richart **(Â£30)**
9 Wookie **(Â£30)**
10 Topoftheflop **(Â£30)**
11 Golfdub **(Â£30)**
12 Cookelad (Paid in full + Â£5.00 pot money)*


----------



## Hooker (Jan 18, 2015)

Can you put me down for this please Smiffy and send me your payment details.

Thanks for organising it!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 19, 2015)

Hooker said:



			Can you put me down for this please Smiffy and send me your payment details.

Thanks for organising it!
		
Click to expand...

PM incoming.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 22, 2015)

Subject to receiving "Hookers" deposit I have 3 spaces left available for this if anyone else would like to come along....(have reserved four tee slots to allow 16 players in total).


----------



## Hooker (Jan 22, 2015)

Just paid deposit mate . Sorry had some computer probe but all sorted now.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2015)

Hooker said:



			Just paid deposit mate . Sorry had some computer probe but all sorted now.
		
Click to expand...

Now received Hooker  

*Deposits received so far

1 Smiffy (Â£30)
2 Murph (Â£30)
3 Swingalot **(Â£30)**
4 TheRod **(Â£30)**
5 BlueinMunich **(Â£30)**
6 Heronsghyll **(Â£30)**
7 Sainthacker **(Â£30)**
8 Richart **(Â£30)**
9 Wookie **(Â£30)**
10 Topoftheflop **(Â£30)**
11 Golfdub **(Â£30)**
12 Cookelad (Paid in full + Â£5.00 pot money)
**â€‹13 Hooker (Â£30)*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2015)

*Still 3 spaces available if anyone else would like to come along and play this fantastic links course.

*


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 24, 2015)

All booked up! Still 3 spaces left if anyone else wants to come along?

The club have sent me the menu for the two course meal. Unfortunately we all have to choose the same thing, so if you could have a look at the attached and let me know your preference that would be great.
I will, of course, have to go with the majority!!
Rob

Bugger. Don't know how to attach a file and I don't fancy typing all that lot out (there's quite a choice!)!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 24, 2015)

All useful info smiffy, and if it helps, I'll have what your having!


----------



## User20205 (Jan 24, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			All useful info smiffy, and if it helps, I'll have what your having!
		
Click to expand...

Is there a gluten free, lactose free, vegan option???


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 24, 2015)

therod said:



			Is there a gluten free, lactose free, vegan option???
		
Click to expand...

No, so I'll have yours!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			All booked up! Still 3 spaces left if anyone else wants to come along?

The club have sent me the menu for the two course meal. Unfortunately we all have to choose the same thing, so if you could have a look at the attached and let me know your preference that would be great.
I will, of course, have to go with the majority!!
Rob

Bugger. Don't know how to attach a file and I don't fancy typing all that lot out (there's quite a choice!)!


Click to expand...


That's why I chose for everyone last time ..... and jolly good it was too!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			That's why I chose for everyone last time ..... and jolly good it was too!
		
Click to expand...

I don't really like Steak & Kidney pud Chris......it's the kidney 

I prefer the sound of "home cooked gammon ham served with fried egg, peas, chips and crispy mixed leaves" or "half oven roasted chicken served with BBQ or sweet chilli drizzle, corn on the cob, chip and the aforementioned crispy mixed leaves".

Dessert is an altogether tougher choice. Treacle tart, Apple crumble, Spotted dick and custard, cheesecake, profiteroles, chocolate fudge cake or lemon meringue pie.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 25, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I don't really like Steak & Kidney pud Chris......it's the kidney 

I prefer the sound of "home cooked gammon ham served with fried egg, peas, chips and crispy mixed leaves" or "half oven roasted chicken served with BBQ or sweet chilli drizzle, corn on the cob, chip and the aforementioned crispy mixed leaves".

Dessert is an altogether tougher choice. Treacle tart, Apple crumble, Spotted dick and custard, cheesecake, profiteroles, chocolate fudge cake or lemon meringue pie.
		
Click to expand...

Crispy mixed leaves - are you a bleedin rabbit!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Crispy mixed leaves - are you a bleedin rabbit!
		
Click to expand...

You can always push them to one side like I do the kidney


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 25, 2015)

I agree about kidneys, should be illegal in a pie! I'll vote for the gammon.

Although with that desert list it might be as well to skip the main and just have 3 puddings!


----------



## cookelad (Jan 25, 2015)

Gammon for me too! (and anything except spotted dick for pudding!)


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2015)

Treacle tart!


----------



## richart (Jan 25, 2015)

You choose Rob, your gig. :thup:


----------



## golfdub (Jan 26, 2015)

gammon, yum yum


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

So possibly the Gammon followed by Treacle tart????


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So possibly the Gammon followed by Treacle tart????


Click to expand...


Hmm, lovely. Is that kosher treacle tart?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

murphthemog said:



			Hmm, lovely. Is that kosher treacle tart?
		
Click to expand...

I will enquire today Chris


----------



## Puter Putter (Jan 27, 2015)

lol, sign me up for the treacle tart!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm fine with that, no rabbit food & extra chips on my gammon please Smiffy :thup:


----------



## chrisd (Jan 27, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'm fine with that, no rabbit food & extra chips on my gammon please Smiffy :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see that the diet's still in full swing ! :lol:


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Glad to see that the diet's still in full swing ! :lol:
		
Click to expand...

I hope it's a bit prettier than his normal swing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2015)

Smiffy

Happy Birthday you old bugger 

I might be able to make this but could possibly be last minute - when is the latest you need to know ?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Smiffy

Happy Birthday you old bugger 

I might be able to make this but could possibly be last minute - when is the latest you need to know ?
		
Click to expand...

I'd like to know by the end of the previous week if possible Phil. Thursday 19th????


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok mate - will let you know :thup:


----------



## SaintHacker (Jan 27, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			So possibly the Gammon followed by Treacle tart????


Click to expand...

Yep, there is too many puddings, I need someone to tell me what I'm having!


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 29, 2015)

*Still 3 places available if anyone else would like to come along?
Â£65.00 including food is an absolute steal for this golf course.


*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 2, 2015)

Food has been booked.
Breakfast (bacon rolls & coffee) available from 10am.
Lunch (Ham, egg & chips followed by treacle tart & custard) from 4pm.
Unlike the last visit, lunch will be served in the "mixed lounge" so we WON'T HAVE TO WEAR COLLAR & TIE.
Smart casual is the order of the day so I guess what we play in will be ok unless we get absolutely soaked/covered in mud.
Just remember to bring a decent pair of shoes with you


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 5, 2015)

Not long to go now....so I'll be doing a draw by the end of the week.
At the moment we have 13 players, so will have to go out as 3x3 balls with a 4 bringing up the rear.
*Still 3 places available if anyone else would like to come along and join us.

*:cheers:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2015)

*The Draw.....

11.00 
 WOOKIE
            RICHART
           TOPOFTHEFLOP

11.10 
SWINGALOT
           BLUEINMUNICH
           MURPHTHEMOG

11.20 
SMIFFY
           HERONSGHYLL
           GOLFDUB

11.30 
THE ROD
           COOKELAD
           SAINTHACKER
           HOOKER

I will be sending a cheque to the club for the balance of the green fees to save time on the day.
It would be appreciated if you could bring your balance (Â£35.00) in CASH please (apart from Cookeslad who has paid in full).
As suggested, if we put Â£5.00 each in the "pot" for prizes, maybe Â£35.00 1st, Â£20.00 2nd and Â£10.00 3rd?
Any questions please ask!!
DON'T FORGET...... AS WE ARE NOW EATING IN THE MIXED LOUNGE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO BRING A CHANGE OF CLOTHES WITH YOU!!!

*


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2015)

I see you have put the young fit ones out first.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 9, 2015)

richart said:



			I see you have put the young fit ones out first.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Nope.
The ones that never buy a drink in the bar.
Hopefully, being the first ones back you won't be able to get out of it now


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Nope.
The ones that never buy a drink in the bar.
Hopefully, being the first ones back you won't be able to get out of it now
		
Click to expand...

 I don't think Simon and Craig are going to like that comment. We will have a nice cool glass of water waiting for when you eventually get in.:thup:


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 9, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*The Draw.....

11.00 
 WOOKIE
            RICHART
           TOPOFTHEFLOP

11.10 
SWINGALOT
           BLUEINMUNICH
           MURPHTHEMOG

11.20 
SMIFFY
           HERONSGHYLL
           GOLFDUB

11.30 
THE ROD
           COOKELAD
           SAINTHACKER
           HOOKER

I will be sending a cheque to the club for the balance of the green fees to save time on the day.
It would be appreciated if you could bring your balance (Â£35.00) in CASH please (apart from Cookeslad who has paid in full).
As suggested, if we put Â£5.00 each in the "pot" for prizes, maybe Â£35.00 1st, Â£20.00 2nd and Â£10.00 3rd?
Any questions please ask!!
DON'T FORGET...... AS WE ARE NOW EATING IN THE MIXED LOUNGE, YOU DO NOT NEED TO BRING A CHANGE OF CLOTHES WITH YOU!!!

*

Click to expand...

Fantastic Smiffy - really looking forward to the day!! Thanks again for organising, everything looking good!


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 9, 2015)

Smiffy, I'll have a lovely jug of water waiting for you when you get in mate. Maybe a cuppa and a digestive too  
Looking forward to it chaps - if the weather was like today we are gonna be in for a great day!




richart said:



			I don't think Simon and Craig are going to like that comment. We will have a nice cool glass of water waiting for when you eventually get in.:thup:
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Looking forward to it chaps - if the weather was like today we are gonna be in for a great day!
		
Click to expand...

It's all about the weather down there Craig.
Last time we went it was fantastic, couldn't have wished for a better day.
The first time I played there it was a shocker....


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 10, 2015)

*Still not too late if you fancy this................... 3 places still available.

*


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 11, 2015)

Great news!!
Sandy is now joining us, so the start sheet looks like this...

*The Draw.....

11.00 
 WOOKIE
            RICHART
           TOPOFTHEFLOP

11.10 
SWINGALOT
           BLUEINMUNICH
           MURPHTHEMOG

11.20 
SMIFFY
           HERONSGHYLL
           GOLFDUB
SANDY

11.30 
THE ROD
           COOKELAD
           SAINTHACKER
           HOOKER*

I have also had the afternoon meal pushed back to 4.30 to make sure the final group in have enough time for a pint and a chinwag before we sit down.

*STILL TWO SPACES AVAILABLE!!*


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 12, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I have also had the afternoon meal pushed back to 4.30 to make sure the final group in have enough time for a pint and a chinwag before we sit down.
		
Click to expand...

I might be back by 4:30 the following morning!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 17, 2015)

Just to let everybody know that I have now sent the balance cheque off to Royal Cinque Ports so *anybody dropping out now will be liable to the whole amount (Â£65.00)*.
Please remember to bring *CASH* with you on the day to pay the balance outstanding.
Also another reminder that as we are eating in the mixed bar, *no change of clothes will be required*, just a change of shoes obviously.
Looking at the long range weather forecast for the day, not a lot of rain between now and then, the Monday is looking like it could be a little "breezy" but we all know that can change!!
Really looking forward to it.

*There are still two places available if anyone else would like to come along at this late stage.*

Rob


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 17, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Just to let everybody know that I have now sent the balance cheque off to Royal Cinque Ports so *anybody dropping out now will be liable to the whole amount (Â£65.00)*.
Please remember to bring *CASH* with you on the day to pay the balance outstanding.
Also another reminder that as we are eating in the mixed bar, *no change of clothes will be required*, just a change of shoes obviously.
Looking at the long range weather forecast for the day, not a lot of rain between now and then, the Monday is looking like it could be a little "breezy" but we all know that can change!!
Really looking forward to it.

*There are still two places available if anyone else would like to come along at this late stage.*

Rob
		
Click to expand...

Enjoy guys, very jealous.
 just checked the weather forcast for Monday - 23mph winds. Ouch!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 18, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Enjoy guys, very jealous.
 just checked the weather forcast for Monday - 23mph winds. Ouch!
		
Click to expand...

Just hoping that they might have got it wrong. It has been known before.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

I hope that you all enjoy it as much as the last RCP meet, it's a wonderful venue!

Roll on Tuesday for RSG!

Let's hope for the wind to die down


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 18, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Let's hope for the wind to die down
		
Click to expand...

I expect that will depend on the amount of curry consumed the previous evening!


----------



## chrisd (Feb 18, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I expect that will depend on the amount of curry consumed the previous evening!
		
Click to expand...

........ so we're talking Wednesday evening then?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			I expect that will depend on the amount of curry consumed the previous evening!
		
Click to expand...

Doubt there'll be much curry Monday night if the meal at RCP isn't until 4.30.  Beer however may be a different matter.


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Doubt there'll be much curry Monday night if the meal at RCP isn't until 4.30.  Beer however may be a different matter.
		
Click to expand...

Who are you trying to kid ? You will be starving by 7.00.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2015)

richart said:



			Who are you trying to kid ? You will be starving by 7.00.

Click to expand...

I'll be starving by the time your satnav finally finds a curry houseâ€¦â€¦ :ears:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll be starving by the time your satnav finally finds a curry houseâ€¦â€¦ :ears:
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## richart (Feb 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			I'll be starving by the time your satnav finally finds a curry houseâ€¦â€¦ :ears:
		
Click to expand...

 True, if I put in the Star of India I could get some interesting results.:mmm: I will be eating in and admiring the scenery.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2015)

Please, please, please (pretty please) die down a bit....
http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforec...l&locationID=57587&lat=51.2&lon=1.4&findtype=


----------



## cookelad (Feb 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Please, please, please (pretty please) die down a bit....
http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforec...l&locationID=57587&lat=51.2&lon=1.4&findtype=



Click to expand...

Excellent we're going to play the last 6 holes as they're meant to be played..... hanging on for dear life!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 20, 2015)

*There are two spaces still available, just in case anyone else feels like coming out and proving their manhoo**d*


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 20, 2015)

Believe me when I say weather reports and the far east Kent coast are normally as reliable as a chocolate teapot. 
I have played rsg in sunshine while the rest of Kent has been flooded and no doubt it works the other way too.
Just hope we stay dry. Wind is fine, some times it hurts, sometimes it helps.........rain just gets you wet.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 20, 2015)

Smiffy said:



*There are two spaces still available, just in case anyone else feels like coming out and proving their manhoo**d*


Click to expand...

Rob, I'll be Sunning myself on the turf of Blackmoor on that day mate


----------



## golfdub (Feb 21, 2015)

A friend of mine said he can make it smithy, is this ok ?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Feb 21, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Please, please, please (pretty please) die down a bit....
http://www.metcheck.com/UK/dayforec...l&locationID=57587&lat=51.2&lon=1.4&findtype=



Click to expand...

That's nothing, I've got this to look forward to on Tuesday  

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2640054


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

golfdub said:



			A friend of mine said he can make it smithy, is this ok ?
		
Click to expand...


That will be fine. Will he want to play with you? Also, can you let me have his name.
Rob


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2015)

Ooh just clocked this. Any chance of some photos & results for this and I'll double it up with the RSG event in the mag. Thanks


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Ooh just clocked this. Any chance of some photos & results for this and I'll double it up with the RSG event in the mag. Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Photo's???? It's going to be too bloody cold to hold a camera steady mush!!


----------



## Tiger (Feb 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Photo's???? It's going to be too bloody cold to hold a camera steady mush!!
		
Click to expand...

They've made a cracking invention Smiffy.  Keeps your hands warm in the cold - I know ground breaking stuff! They're called gloves  :rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

Tiger said:



			They've made a cracking invention Smiffy.  Keeps your hands warm in the cold - I know ground breaking stuff! They're called gloves  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And how am I supposed to press the button on my camera with gloves on??

I'll try to remember to take my camera with me


----------



## golfdub (Feb 22, 2015)

He can play with anyone, his name is Andy Scott.  

Cheers smiffy


----------



## golfdub (Feb 22, 2015)

Where is everyone meeting ?


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 22, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Where is everyone meeting ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll be in the big room upstairs by about 9.30-9.45.

PS

The wind is increasing down here this afternoon.
It was flat calm when I woke up this morning


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			I'll be in the big room upstairs by about 9.30-9.45.

PS

The wind is increasing down here this afternoon.
It was flat calm when I woke up this morning


Click to expand...

 Belting with rain here, freezing cold, hope it is not heading your way Rob.


----------



## wookie (Feb 22, 2015)

Forecast on the bbc website looks much more positive than it has done so fingers crossed on that front.

I'm aiming for 10 ish so see you then.


----------



## richart (Feb 22, 2015)

wookie said:



			Forecast on the bbc website looks much more positive than it has done so fingers crossed on that front.

I'm aiming for 10 ish so see you then.
		
Click to expand...

 I am aiming between 8.30 and 10.30 depending on traffic.








And getting lost.


----------



## Sandy (Feb 22, 2015)

see you all in the morningâ€¦.I think all the wind got used up on Princes this afternoon.  Bit drafty!  But you don't want to play a lovely links course in still conditions do you?  Wouldn't be right.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2015)

Sandy said:



			see you all in the morningâ€¦.I think all the wind got used up on Princes this afternoon.  Bit drafty!  But you don't want to play a lovely links course in still conditions do you?  Wouldn't be right.  

Click to expand...

Um, I do. I just do. I hate playing in the wind. 

See you all tomorrow. Possibly. M25 permitting, dartford crossing permitting, operation flipping stack permitting.


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 22, 2015)

Chucking it down here with plenty of wind - let's hope it's heading west!!!
See you all tomorrow chaps, ill bring the camera to take snaps!
Smiffy, you can rest your weary head, can't have you multi tasking whilst playing golf, It'd ruin your game


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2015)

Enjoy guys 

Was tempted to join you today but that rain has out me off - tomorrow doesn't look too great


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 22, 2015)

Early night for me as I'll be hitting the road at 6 to hopefully beat some of the M25 problems.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enjoy guys 

Was tempted to join you today but that rain has out me off - tomorrow doesn't look too great
		
Click to expand...

Fair weather golfers, Paff. 

What can go wrong?


----------



## SammmeBee (Feb 22, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Early night for me as I'll be hitting the road at 6 to hopefully beat some of the M25 problems.
		
Click to expand...

You've got bigger problems getting to the M25.....good luck in the M3!!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Enjoy guys 

Was tempted to join you today but that rain has out me off - tomorrow doesn't look too great
		
Click to expand...

Wind appears to have died down quite a bit overnight.
Rain won't affect RCP. It will be as dry as a bone and in near perfect condition.
Bunkers might be a bit wet though so I'll have to make sure I don't go in any


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 23, 2015)

*The Draw.....

11.00 
WOOKIE
RICHART
TOPOFTHEFLOP

11.10 
SWINGALOT
BLUEINMUNICH
MURPHTHEMOG
ANDY SCOTT

11.20 
SMIFFY
HERONSGHYLL
GOLFDUB
SANDY

11.30 
THE ROD
COOKELAD
SAINTHACKER
HOOKER


*


----------



## mashleyR7 (Feb 23, 2015)

The sun is shining along the coast in Hythe, Looks cold but looks like a beautiful day to be on the links! Enjoy.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2015)

Have a great day and look forward to seeing those stragglers left behind for tomorrow


----------



## golfdub (Feb 23, 2015)

Had a cracking day With you boys ( and ladie  ) today

Thanks smiffy for arranging a great day


----------



## Sandy (Feb 23, 2015)

Well done Smiffy - especially the treacle tart. Quality. Next time can we not order the hail though?  
Now THAT'S what links golf is all aboutâ€¦Have fun at St.G's tomorrow guys.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2015)

Cmon then - who won?

Have we got to put up with the winner tomorrow?


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Cmon then - who won?

Have we got to put up with the winner tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

2 guys shot 39pts, which is great shooting in the conditions. The winner won on count back and yes Chris, they will be playing tomorrow.


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks Smiffy for organising the day. Top effort, but next time can we not have the wind and especially not the 10 minute blast of horizontal hail stones.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 23, 2015)

Swingalot said:



			2 guys shot 39pts, which is great shooting in the conditions. The winner won on count back and yes Chris, they will be playing tomorrow. 

Click to expand...

Oh no!

It's gonna be unbearable!


----------



## cookelad (Feb 23, 2015)

Great day out again guys, thanks to Nick, Charlie and Paul for the great company! Not sure how I should feel having been witness to the most uncomfortable 10 minutes of the rod's life!

Those 2 39 pointers must be real bandits to get that score in those conditions, especially the 8 handicapper with 2 blobs on his card,


----------



## Swingalot (Feb 23, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Oh no!

It's gonna be unbearable!
		
Click to expand...

I'll put you out of your misery, it was not me. 6 points after the first 3 holes was followed by a run of sheer quality golf that meant I still had those 6 points after 8 holes.......including sticking a tee shot onto the beach. I knew I had misjudged the wind when a guy walking his dog along the sea defence that was 30 yards behind the green I was aiming at, looked up over his head as my titliest went on an early summer trip to the seaside


----------



## User20205 (Feb 23, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Great day out again guys, thanks to Nick, Charlie and Paul for the great company! Not sure how I should feel having been witness to the most uncomfortable 10 minutes of the rod's life!

Those 2 39 pointers must be real bandits to get that score in those conditions, especially the 8 handicapper with 2 blobs on his card,
		
Click to expand...

Well played mate. Those 10 mins with the wind and the hail... Will stay with me for a while


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 23, 2015)

therod said:



			Well played mate. Those 10 mins with the wind and the hail... Will stay with me for a while

Click to expand...


That was painful, and not just as we were all huddled under one brolly! Unfortunately I've only just got in after breaking down on the way home, but I won't let that take the shine off a great days golf. Not unhappy with my 30 points but 3 blobs on the back 9 tell their own story Big thanks to Nick Adam and Charlie for being great partners, and helping find my errant tee shots! And thanks to Smiffy for organising it all.


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 24, 2015)

Oh dear, oh dear, oh dear!!
Absolute crap. Possibly the worst days golf I have had in years.
Terrible front 9, I was determined to make up for it on the back.
Hit a thinned drive down 10, straight as an arrow but not quite what I intended. Never mind. I was sitting nicely about 125 yards out, downwind, wedge in hand ready to inflict some serious damage to the scorecard.
Proceeded to knife it into the face of a bunker 10 yards in front of me, embedding the ball in the process. Unplayable.
Penalty drop, fatted a wedge out, chipped and 2 putted for a magnificent blob.
If you are going to blob a hole, do it like this. It was superb. A "creme de la blob".
It was a day of blobs. "Mr Blobby" has nothing on me.
I enjoyed the company of Sandy, Jason and Dave. I just apologise to all three of them for inflicting my crap onto them.


----------



## wookie (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks for organising and you certainly werent alone in your crap golf there Rob - At one point Richard and I were seriously worried that Craigs individual score would beat our aggregate!  39 points is seriously good scoring in those conditions so well played to him and Adam.

Thoroughly enjoyed my self despite the golf and the weather.  My round included the worst par (if there is such a thing) ever on the 16th - topped 3 wood off the tee into rough, hacked 8i out left and and just missed the bunker,  pulled a hybrid but landed on a path so had a good enough lie to thin 8i over some rough up the steep bank and roll across the green and in


----------



## Hooker (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks smiffy for organising a great deal on a top course. We certainly got the full links experience!! The day was made even more enjoyable with like minded forumers who as always were great company. Thanks guys, sorry to hear about your woes Paul. 

That hailstorm was at once one of the most bizzare, brutal and funniest experiences i have had on the golf course. 

Nick showed his innovative survival skills when he was able to fashion a pair of â€œhand warmersâ€ out of his body when the hail hit us. ðŸ˜„


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 24, 2015)

Hooker said:



			That hailstorm was at once one of the most bizzare, brutal and funniest experiences i have had on the golf course. 

Nick showed his innovative survival skills when he was able to fashion a pair of â€œhand warmersâ€ out of his body when the hail hit us. ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Oh God, we'd all forgotten about that by the time we shook hands at the end. I feel dirty and violated now!


----------



## heronsghyll (Feb 24, 2015)

golfdub said:



			Had a cracking day With you boys ( and ladie  ) today

Thanks smiffy for arranging a great day
		
Click to expand...

Golfdub - allow me to reiterate what you said, had a great time, it was good to meet both you and Sandy, its a shame Rob did not enjoy the day as much as us, especially as he is such a GREAT organiser.

I just wish I had felt a little stronger and had lasted the day better, this bloody virus i've been fighting for weeks was killing me at the end of our round - BUT again I say it was good fun, and I really enjoyed it.

Enjoy your Scottish trip later this year - next time you can tell me all about it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2015)

Back in having survived the worst that RCP could throw at us, my thanks to Chris, Rupert and Andy for their company, and Smiffy for organising the day; I'd second heronsghyll comments about it being a shame that Rob didn't enjoy it as much as he might.  Shame about the hailstones, the most annoying bit being that they got more roll out than my driver :angry:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 24, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			Oh God, we'd all forgotten about that by the time we shook hands at the end. I feel dirty and violated now!

Click to expand...

It's what nature intended


----------



## richart (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks to Craig and Simon for their company. Craig played really well and 39 points was a great effort. They also provided good entertainment chasing pin sheets and trollies across the course. Craigs brolley heading out to sea was an odd sight in the worst of the hail storm. Now that was painful. oo:

Thanks Smiffy for organizing, and for making my score look good. I assume this will be an annual event ?


----------



## Tiger (Feb 25, 2015)

Hey guys could someone please post the results with forum names or drop me a PM please for the mag write up. Any other noteworthy anecdotes about the day very welcome as well  and last but by no means least if anyone has any good photos of the day please PM me and I'll give you my email address. Thanks :thup:


----------



## User20205 (Feb 25, 2015)

Image from http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com...694094567-013686630000044d-968167_466x310.jpg.

I managed to take the attached. I think it's smiffy on the 12th


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2015)

therod said:



			Image from http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com...694094567-013686630000044d-968167_466x310.jpg.

I managed to take the attached. I think it's smiffy on the 12th 

Click to expand...

I think it's more like the 5th; bad as Smiffy was playing, he couldn't get that close to the sea wall on the 12thâ€¦â€¦.


----------



## richart (Feb 25, 2015)

therod said:



			Image from http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com...694094567-013686630000044d-968167_466x310.jpg.

I managed to take the attached. I think it's smiffy on the 12th 

Click to expand...

 So it is true that Smiffy had a lot worse weather than the rest of us.


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 25, 2015)

therod said:



			Image from http://metrouk2.files.wordpress.com...694094567-013686630000044d-968167_466x310.jpg.

I managed to take the attached. I think it's smiffy on the 12th 

Click to expand...

:rofl:
Although its not that inaccurate!


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Hey guys could someone please post the results with forum names
		
Click to expand...

You're having a laugh aren't you????


----------



## cookelad (Feb 26, 2015)

Tiger said:



			Hey guys could someone please post the results with forum names
		
Click to expand...

Craig (topoftheflop?) 39pts (18 back9)
Cookelad 39 pts (17 back9) 
Sandy 34pts


----------



## Smiffy (Feb 26, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Craig (topoftheflop?) 39pts (18 back9)
Cookelad 39 pts (17 back9) 
Sandy 34pts
		
Click to expand...

Craigs back 9 score is very similar to my 18 hole one.......
Lost 3 balls on the closing 3 holes.
If that had been at the beginning of the round I would have gone looking.
With 6 points on your card, you just don't bother do you


----------



## Tiger (Feb 26, 2015)

cookelad said:



			Craig (topoftheflop?) 39pts (18 back9)
Cookelad 39 pts (17 back9) 
Sandy 34pts
		
Click to expand...

Cheers thank you  any other info worth mentioning guys? Smiffy you do make me chuckle mate  :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

Has anyone mentioned Wookie getting his van stuck in the mud in the car park. ?  Fortunately two fit young blokes pushed him out.:thup:


----------



## TopOfTheFlop (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			Has anyone mentioned Wookie getting his van stuck in the mud in the car park. ?  Fortunately two fit young blokes pushed him out.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Should of left you to it Richard, you seemed to of had it covered!!!


----------



## wookie (Feb 27, 2015)

TopOfTheFlop said:



			Should of left you to it Richard, you seemed to of had it covered!!!
		
Click to expand...

If he'd continued on his own I think it's more likely he'd have got covered


----------



## richart (Feb 27, 2015)

wookie said:



			If he'd continued on his own I think it's more likely he'd have got covered

Click to expand...

 I am sure you were in first rather than reverse.:angry:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 27, 2015)

richart said:



			I am sure you were in first rather than reverse.:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Wish he'd been on reverse at RSG :angry:


----------



## SaintHacker (Feb 28, 2015)

Anyone got the full finishing placings, or are we keeping that quiet to protect the guilty?


----------



## richart (Feb 28, 2015)

SaintHacker said:



			or are we keeping that quiet to protect the guilty?

Click to expand...

 Yes.


----------

